# breeding dairy goats with buck service ....and boarding???



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

I have a Lamancha doe that I need to breed.

I have contacts with 2 people to breed her.
One is to breed to a purebred lamancha the other a purebred saanen($20).

I would like to breed her lamancha but the lady says she charges $75 to breed and board the goat for 2 weeks. This seems unnecessary, wouldn't you agree?

The goat has come in heat once this year and her heat cycle lasted about 3-4 days and it is easy with her to know if shes in standing heat. Couldn't I just take her to the breeder the moment she comes into standing heat and get her bred on the spot. (bepending on how long it will take the buck...prolly not long).

The doe is also in milk and I wouldn't want her to dry off for 2 weeks at someone else's house.
Besides I only have to drive 25 min.
Would I be looking to pay $20-$40 for a one day breeding session.

How long does it take to breed a goat if you know its in standing heat?


----------



## coso (Sep 19, 2011)

*Re: breeding dairy goats with buck service ....and boarding?*

$75.00 is really reasonable if she is going to keep her for two weeks. Depending on the buck a lot will charge that for a drive way breeding. As far as how long it takes to get one bred, about five seconds in my experience. :greengrin:


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

*Re: breeding dairy goats with buck service ....and boarding?*

You might be able to talk the person with the LaMancha and tell them your thoughts and maybe you can work something out with them. 
As with the time it depends on the buck. Some bucks take time to warm up and get ready or really like to romance the doe and some only 
take a couple of minuets to get it done. I couldn't imagine it could take more than 15 minuets but that's just my experience. The owner 
may just have had some experiences with does that are hard to tell the heat on.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: breeding dairy goats with buck service ....and boarding?*

I'm sure the lamancha owner would be fine if you brought your doe to her in standing heat if that works better for you...she'd probably be happier doing a driveway breeding anyway. $75 is reasonable for most bucks. The breeder is probably used to people not being able to tell heats so that's the reason for the 2 week stay...which doesn't seem unreasonable to me at all, but just talk with the breeder and look at your options.

Usually if you have a willing buck and a doe in standing heat you can get them bred pretty quickly. I usually have my bucks breed the doe at least twice while in standing heat. Usually the buck will get the job done as soon as he sees the doe and will stand for him...he should be done in about 5 minutes, 10 at the most I would think.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: breeding dairy goats with buck service ....and boarding?*

I agree $75.00 is reasonable for a 2 week board and a breeding. Remember, 1 doe kid is worth $300.00. So she will pay for the breeding in one doeling


----------

